# +رسمة للسيد المسيح_ جديد من رسوماتي ^_^+



## ارووجة (30 أغسطس 2008)

*سلام ونعمة
هاي الرسمة انا رسمتها بالدهان مبارح بالليل ضليت صاحية للساعة اربعة ونص هههه:a4:
بتمنى تعجبكم ^_^؟!*
















ودي الصورة للي عندو الشاشة غامئة 






*بتمنى تظهر الالوان والتفاصيل زي ماهي
بس خسارة انا صغرت حجم الصور علشان اعرف ارفعها على موقع
فلما صغرتها راح بعض التفاصيل بالرسمة :smi411:
هي عالطبيعة احلا واوضح*​*ناطرة رايكم ؟!*


_______________________________________


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

روووووووووووووعه يا أرووجة 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا على الصوره الجميله 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## vetaa (30 أغسطس 2008)

جميللللللللللللله يا اروجه
موهبتك جميله
وياريت تانى وتانى


----------



## ارووجة (30 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووووووووعه يا أرووجة
> مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا على الصوره الجميله
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسي الك اخي من زوووووووووئك
ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (30 أغسطس 2008)

vetaa قال:


> جميللللللللللللله يا اروجه
> موهبتك جميله
> وياريت تانى وتانى




ميرسي الك عيوني ^_^ من زووووووئك  ياقمر
من عيوني :  )


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 أغسطس 2008)

تحفة يا ارووووووووووجة المسيح يباركك​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (30 أغسطس 2008)

*جميلة اوى
انت بجد فنانة*


----------



## faris sd4l (30 أغسطس 2008)

مش حلوة
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 قصدي مش حلوة بس بتطير العقل
ههههه ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Tabitha (31 أغسطس 2008)

ايوه كده, وحشتنا رسوماتك =)

بجد وبدون مجاملة 
جمييييلة جدا
ربنا يباركك يا ارووجة


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أغسطس 2008)

*ودى محتاجه رأ ينا برضه !!!!!.......فنناااااااانه طبعااااااا يا حبيبتى ......ميرررسى يا قمرررر وربنا يباركلنا فى موهبتك .​*


----------



## ارووجة (31 أغسطس 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> تحفة يا ارووووووووووجة المسيح يباركك​



ميرسي الك حبيبتي
من زووووووووووئك
ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (31 أغسطس 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *جميلة اوى
> انت بجد فنانة*



ميرسي الك حبيبتي من زوئك ^_^


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

اية يا بنتي الجمال دا روووووعة

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## ارووجة (31 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> مش حلوة
> .
> .
> .
> ...



ههههههههه
ميرسي من زوئك اخي
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (31 أغسطس 2008)

Tabitha قال:


> ايوه كده, وحشتنا رسوماتك =)
> 
> بجد وبدون مجاملة
> جمييييلة جدا
> ربنا يباركك يا ارووجة



ميرسييييييي يائلبي:Love_Letter_Open:
من زووووووئك الجميل
ويبارك حياتك عيوني ^_^


----------



## M a r i a m (31 أغسطس 2008)

روووووووووووووووووووعة مووووووووووووت بجد ياارروجة
فعلا حلوة جدا
ربنا يباركك
وعايزين تانى​


----------



## ارووجة (31 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ودى محتاجه رأ ينا برضه !!!!!.......فنناااااااانه طبعااااااا يا حبيبتى ......ميرررسى يا قمرررر وربنا يباركلنا فى موهبتك .​*



ميرسيييييي كتير يائلبي من زووووووووووووئك الجميل
ويبارك حياتك حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (1 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اية يا بنتي الجمال دا روووووعة
> 
> تسلم ايدك​



ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي ^_^ من زووووووئك
الله يسلمك


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> هاي الرسمة انا رسمتها بالدهان مبارح بالليل ضليت صاحية للساعة اربعة ونص هههه:a4:
> بتمنى تعجبكم ^_^؟!*
> 
> ...






جميل رسمك جميل جدا"
مستفبل عظيم لو استمريتي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جميلة جدااااااااااا


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك بجد
روعه
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووعة مووووووووووووت بجد ياارروجة
> فعلا حلوة جدا
> ربنا يباركك
> وعايزين تانى​



ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي ^_^
من زووووووئك الجميل
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> جميل رسمك جميل جدا"
> مستفبل عظيم لو استمريتي
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح
> ​




ميرسي الك اخي ^_^
من زوئك الجميل
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> جميلة جدااااااااااا



ميرسي الك اختي ^_^
من زوئك الجميل


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> تسلم ايدك بجد
> روعه
> ربنا معاكى​



انتي الروعة
ميرسي الك عيوني ^_^


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

صورة جميلة قوي, المسيح يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي الك اخي ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## tete99 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جميله قوي رسموتاك ربنا يبارك موهبتك


----------



## mena rashad (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اكثر من روعه الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك خيرا


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*صور جميلة جدا يا اروجه 

رب المجد ينمي موهبتك الحلوة دي*​


----------



## funnyboy (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه الجمال ده يا ارووجة انتي فعلا فنانه بكل المقاييس ميرسي يا جميل


----------



## Bolbola142 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

funnyboy قال:


> ايه الجمال ده يا ارووجة انتي فعلا فنانه بكل المقاييس ميرسي يا جميل



فعلا جميييييييييييييييله اوي ميرسي يا ارووجه


----------



## mina_picasso (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميلة جدااااااااا حولي تعملي حجات تاني واحنا منتظرين.*


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك تعبك
ابانوب​


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جميلة اوى يا اروجه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

mena rashad قال:


> اكثر من روعه الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك خيرا



شكرا الك اخي
ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا يا اروجه
> 
> رب المجد ينمي موهبتك الحلوة دي*​



ميرسي الك اخي ^_^
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

funnyboy قال:


> ايه الجمال ده يا ارووجة انتي فعلا فنانه بكل المقاييس ميرسي يا جميل



من زوئك اخي
ميرسي الك كتير


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

bolbola142 قال:


> فعلا جميييييييييييييييله اوي ميرسي يا ارووجه



ميرسي الك عيوووني
من زوووووووئك


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *جميلة جدااااااااا حولي تعملي حجات تاني واحنا منتظرين.*




ميرسي الك اخي من زوووئك
باذن الرب


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> ابانوب​



ويبارك حياتك اخي 
شكرا


----------



## rana1981 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

برافو ارووجة


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي^_^


----------



## ايرينى جورج (16 سبتمبر 2008)

تعيش ايدك يااروجة ياحبيبتى


----------



## mero_engel (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا بنتي انتي فنانه في كل حاجه 
بجد صوره حلوه جدا
تسلم ايدك
هننتظر لمزيد​*


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> تعيش ايدك يااروجة ياحبيبتى



ميرسي اووووي ليكي حبيبتي ^_^ 



mero_engel قال:


> *يا بنتي انتي فنانه في كل حاجه
> بجد صوره حلوه جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> هننتظر لمزيد​*



ميرسي الك كتيررررررر عيني ^_^
ده من زوووووووئك الجميل
الله يسلمك حبيبتي


----------



## الانبا ونس (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*عسل يااروج بجد 

جميلة من غير مجاملات 
واكيد بنظرتك انتى كفنانة هتقدرى تميزى انى مش بجملك

خطيرة فعلا والالوان جميلة وتقولى لما تكبر 

طب ممكن اشتريها منك

تخدى كام يلا........................؟​*


----------



## ارووجة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *عسل يااروج بجد
> 
> جميلة من غير مجاملات
> واكيد بنظرتك انتى كفنانة هتقدرى تميزى انى مش بجملك
> ...



ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي ده زوئك الجميل^_^

 اصلي  مابحبش ابيع رسوماتي
بس انتي تستاهلي وهديهالك اياها هدية
ربنا معاكي عيوني


----------



## جيلان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد تحفة 
روعة يا قمر
ربنا يباكك موهبتك حبيبتى*


----------



## botros_22 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

رسمة جميلة جدااااااااااا

ربنا ينمى موهبتك

​


----------



## ارووجة (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي الكم ياغاليين من زووووووئكم ^_^
ربنا معاكم


----------



## eriny roro (4 نوفمبر 2008)

تحفة بجد والوانها جميلة قوى موهبتك جميلة فى الرسم
تسلم الايد اللى رسمتها


----------



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي الك اختي ^_^
من زوئك الجمييل
ربنا معاكي


----------



## كارلوس جون (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميله جدا يا ارووجه
مستنين كمان وكمان
وحشتنا كتير رسوماتك
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الصورة


----------



## ارووجة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

كارلوس جون قال:


> *جميله جدا يا ارووجه
> مستنين كمان وكمان
> وحشتنا كتير رسوماتك
> ربنا يعوضك​*



شكرا الك اخي من زوئك
هحاول الاقي وقت هههه وانا مشتاقة ارسم
ربنا معاك


وميرسي الك اخي  "بحبك يارب
ربنا معك


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رسم رائع ايها الحبيب* 
*اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك  اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك*
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بجد يا اروجة انتى بجد فنانة تسلم ايديكى يا عسل راااااااااائعة​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## ارووجة (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسييي ^_^
اوي ليكم  بهااء وبنت العذراء
ربنا يبارككم


----------

